# mid back pain



## howdi (29 Aug 2016)

Hi cycling friends. I am new to the forum so hi all.I have been cycling now for around 4 years i have a scott cr1 carbon road bike. Over the past months when i ride i have developed a pain around my mid back which seems to be at the back of my rib cage it can last for a few days if i rest up it does go but dont want to give cycling up 2 hour rides i am in a bit of pain.i have had a proffesional bike fit and they say i am set up perfect .i was riding on a 100 mm stem which i felt i was stretching to far forward so i have gone down to a 90mm but i still seem to be gettin this back pain i know its bike related but its really annoying why its happening i m being treated at the physio at the moment they say there dosnt seem to be a problem and have given me stretches to do but dont seem to be budging .I wondered if anybody else had had anything like this, any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## vickster (29 Aug 2016)

How's your core strength? Try some planks and other Pilates type 'moves' . Ask the physio for advice, do they have any cycling knowledge? Can they look at your position on the bike?

Try flipping the bike stem for a more upright position?

I would get back in touch with the fitter, it would seem you might not be perfectly set up if you only get pain on the bike, not all 'professional' fits are created equal. Has the pain started since the fit. Is the bike new?

And welcome


----------



## howdi (29 Aug 2016)

thank you for your reply vickster .no my bike isnt new had it a few years the guys that did the fit do specialize in both t fit and physio.its strange cause this problem dosnt occur with my winter bike i am goin to the nhs physio as private was eating all my money .


----------



## screenman (29 Aug 2016)

Bit of a clue there if it only happens on one bike.


----------



## howdi (30 Aug 2016)

yes very strange screenman. The frames are both 56, but as i put the frames side by side there seems to be more layback on the specialized compared to the scott when i line the bars up there seems to be an inch difference on the seat alignment . My cleats are both set up with the plumb bob to the centre of my pedal axle .ont Contemplating whether i should sell and start again


----------



## Mrs M (31 Aug 2016)

Hope you get the bike issues sorted.


----------



## Soltydog (31 Aug 2016)

if you don't get the problems when riding the Spesh, I'd change your scott settings to match the spesh & ignore the professional bike fit. Listen to your body


----------



## vickster (31 Aug 2016)

howdi said:


> yes very strange screenman. The frames are both 56, but as i put the frames side by side there seems to be more layback on the specialized compared to the scott when i line the bars up there seems to be an inch difference on the seat alignment . My cleats are both set up with the plumb bob to the centre of my pedal axle .ont Contemplating whether i should sell and start again


Get an inline seatpost?


----------

